# Requiem Mass for the Queen who sponsored Christopher Columbus (ATTB) and (SATB)



## Antonio Ruiz (Jan 17, 2018)

Dear friends, From Fidelio Musica it is a pleasure to announce these pdf digital publications

1. Requiem Mass by Pedro de Escobar (ca. 1465 - post 1535)
(ATTB) original. (Also contains preliminary study)
Available in digital edition PDF files Price: 1 euro per copy*

2. Requiem Mass by Pedro de Escobar (ca. 1465 - post 1535)
(SATB) version (Also contains preliminary study)
Available in digital edition PDF files Price: 1 euro per copy*

Pedro Escobar composed this Requiem for the funeral of Isabel the Catholic and it was later performed at the funerals of Ferdinand the Catholic and Cardinal Cisneros.
It is the first Mass of polyphonic Requiem composed in the Iberian Peninsula and whose manuscript is housed by the Cathedral of Tarazona.
Pedro de Escobar from Portugal was one of the most important composers of the Iberian Peninsula in the generation of Josquin Desprez. His work includes the composition of several Masses, a collection of motets and hymns, carols and a number of particularly the Requiem Mass as a whole recorded only once and never published until now. The importance of the Requiem for 4 male voices is that of Pablo Escobar is the oldest known of any composer of the Iberian Peninsula and one of the first in Europe. The work includes the complete works, a biography of the author and the corresponding notes to the edition.

To order copies send us an email and we will indicate method of payment.
* We only send copies according to the approximate number of members of the choir.you might need.

[email protected]

With best wishes.
Antonio Ruiz Asumendi (Director of Fidelio)


----------

